# Xeon vs Core i5



## crazypal24x7 (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi

Just that had finalized Core i5 4440 with B85-D3H but read few post and that xeon is better or atleast as good as Core i5 in de same price bracket ,so would like to commence a talk which is better Xeon or Core i5 with out K for Desktop,


----------



## SunE (Feb 13, 2014)

If you'll be using a separate graphics card then Xeon would get my vote. These Xeons are basically Core i7s without the iGPU. You can even get one with a iGPU but it's cost is higher. Xeons are not that famous and thus are available at a cheaper rate.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 13, 2014)

if your priority is not gaming then surely xeon..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 13, 2014)

a Xeon will cost more than an i5 4440. It will cost ~16k.


----------



## crazypal24x7 (Feb 13, 2014)

SunE said:


> If you'll be using a separate graphics card then Xeon would get my vote. These Xeons are basically Core i7s without the iGPU. You can even get one with a iGPU but it's cost is higher. Xeons are not that famous and thus are available at a cheaper rate.



not Famous ? Wht might be the reason for dat ?



harshilsharma63 said:


> Xeon will cost more than an i5 4440. It will cost ~16k.



Would it be worth spending ~ 4K more + for GPU



pkkumarcool said:


> if your priority is not gaming then surely xeon..



Yup, My preference is development does it have low end iGPU within the same price bracket or I need to buy a new GPU


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 13, 2014)

crazypal24x7 said:


> not famous ? Wht might be the reason for dat ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no, imho.


----------



## beingGamer (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi Crazypal..
i had created a similar thread on this forum
visit this post, it will definitely help you 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/180020-intel-xeon-vs-i5-gaming-pc.html#post2045754


----------



## crazypal24x7 (Feb 13, 2014)

anikkket said:


> Hi Crazypal..
> i had created a similar thread on this forum
> visit this post, it will definitely help you
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/180020-intel-xeon-vs-i5-gaming-pc.html#post2045754



thanx mate


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 14, 2014)

SunE said:


> If you'll be using a separate graphics card then Xeon would get my vote. These Xeons are basically Core i7s without the iGPU. You can even get one with a iGPU but it's cost is higher. Xeons are not that famous and thus are available at a cheaper rate.



all xeons are not basically core i7s. because there are xeons which do not support hyperthreading and will be same as core i5s..
so, @op, check the specs before buying.


----------



## SunE (Feb 14, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> all xeons are not basically core i7s. because there are xeons which do not support hyperthreading and will be same as core i5s..
> so, @op, check the specs before buying.



Yeah I know that but I assumed OP was talking about the ones that are.


----------

